# Amplificador Hoffman (etapas inversoras y de potencia) 15 W R.M.S. 4 x 6K6GT



## Rorschach (Sep 23, 2022)

*Amplificador Hoffman (etapas inversora, y de potencia) 15 W R.M.S. 4 x 6K6GT*

Las etapas de inversión, y potencia de este amplificador, formaba parte del Combinado (receptor, y tocadiscos) Hoffman, modelos 537, y 538, este combinado estaba formado por 2 chasis , un chasis contenía la parte de R.F. del receptor, junto con una 1era etapa de audio, y otra 2da etapa de audio con control de volumen, agudos, y graves, y el chasis restante contenía la fuente de poder, la etapa de inversión, y la etapa de potencia de audio.
Su fabricación data de los fines de la década del 40, y me voy a referir específicamente a las etapas de inversión, y potencia, dado que lo que publico surge de haber visto en e-bay la venta de este amplificador : Vintage 1950 Hoffman PPP 6K6 Mono Tube Amp, Parallel Push Pull Harp Amplifier  | eBay

Donde también dice que en breve será publicado para la venta el sintonizador (el otro chasis), sin embargo así como de vende este "amplificador", habría que agregarle un preamplificador, dado que el tipo de inversor que lleva, no tiene ganancia, y no alcanza para excitar debidamente a las válvulas de potencia.

La etapa de inversión esta formada por el triodo 6J5, en configuración Split load (carga dividida), conocido también como inversor concertina, e inversor catodino, es un inversor que posee excelentes características, sencillo, pocos componentes, y funciona muy bien, pero no produce ganancia alguna.
La etapa de potencia esta formada por cuatro válvulas 6K6GT, configuración Push-Pull Paralelo, en clase A1.

El diagrama de las etapas, y el Combinado Hoffman completo las encontré, buscando en : RIDER's PERPETUAL TROUBLESHOOTER'S Radio set service manuals - 1930 to 1954

Diagramas, e imágenes :




​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

